# STAT Named Eastern Conference Player of the Week



## 29380 (Feb 23, 2009)

> Congratulations to Amar’e Stoudemire, the just-crowned Eastern Conference Player of the Week for Nov. 15 through 21.
> 
> Stoudemire averaged 29 points and 9.5 boards -- with three double-doubles -- in four games while shooting a gaudy .608 from the floor. More importantly, he led the Knicks to three straight wins and a 3-1 overall record.
> 
> ...


http://www.msg.com/blogs/charlie-zegers/stat-named-eastern-conference-player-of-the-week-1.54927


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Good job Stat!

It does appear however that the team is going to go as far as gallo can help take them.


----------

